# Problem mit meinem pc



## Cybrax90 (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo 
ich habe mir ne neue Grafikkarte gekauft da meine alte defekt ist, nach dem einschalten
kam bei mir  Bus No. Device No. Func No. Vendor/Device Class Device Class IQR

und so ne tabelle

memory Control NA
memory Control NA
memory Control NA
memory Control NA
smbus control Na

die tabelle geht noch weiter

komisch is das ich auf meiner alten grafikkarte normal booten konnte

hoffe das mir einer helfen kann^^

mfg


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Dezember 2010)

Sorry wenn ich das mal wieder schreiben muss, aber hilft ja nichts, wenn dir geholfen werden soll.

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/54225-wie-nutze-ich-das-pc-technik-forum-richtig/


----------



## Zukane (31. Dezember 2010)

Kannst du danach noch was machen ? Also ich mein ob alles funktioniert wenn dus weggeklickt hast wenn möglich ;D


----------



## Cybrax90 (31. Dezember 2010)

also ich hab en Alienware Area 51 pc is schon 2 jahre alt
hatte vorhin ne nvidia geforce 9800gt 512mb grafikkarte und hab
 mir jetzt N460 gtx 1gb ram eingebaut

das blöde daran is ich kann nicht nachgucken was ich für ein prozessor und so habe

wie gesagt wenn ich mein pc starte kommt Bus No. Device No. Func No. Vendor/Device Class Device Class IQR
und kann einfach nichts mehr machen


----------



## Palimbula (31. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du die alte Karte einbaust geht das System wieder? Poste bitte mal die technischen Daten des Netzteils.

Gehört Alienware nicht mittlerweile zu Dell? Falls dem so sein sollte, wäre ich nicht überrascht das mit der neuen Karte nichts geht. Dell und Standards ist manchmal so eine Sache...


----------



## Blut und Donner (31. Dezember 2010)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Wenn du die alte Karte einbaust geht das System wieder? Poste bitte mal die technischen Daten des Netzteils.
> 
> Gehört Alienware nicht mittlerweile zu Dell? Falls dem so sein sollte, wäre ich nicht überrascht das mit der neuen Karte nichts geht. Dell und Standards ist manchmal so eine Sache...



Die alte ist doch defekt^^

Hast du alle Stromkabel an die GTX460 angeschlosssen (sie braucht 2x 6pin) und sie richtig in den PCIe slot reingedrückt?

Dell mag zwar in vielem sein eigenes Süppchen kochen, aber den PCIe Standard müssten sie einhalten.
Ws ich verstehen könnte wäre wenn WIndows rummjaulen würde, weil es ja ein OEM-System ist, und man ja die Grafikkarte getauscht hat.


----------



## Blut und Donner (31. Dezember 2010)

Hier könnte ihre Werbung stehen!...
(doppelpost)


----------



## Cybrax90 (1. Januar 2011)

so ich meld mich mal wieder

Also laut alienware support is meine alte graka defekt da ich auf meinem bildschirm rote streifen hab
so sieht das etwa aus
http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/7633/img0238r.jpg  


und sie können leider nichts machen da ja Alienware jetzt zu Dell gehört sie haben mir einfach gesagt ich soll ne neue graka kaufen
und n460gtx sollte eig auf meinem system passen

wegen netzteil muss ich noch gucken werd jetzt mit der alten graka versuchen ob ich normal booten kann

@blut und donner   wegen stromkabel also bei mir steht einfach 6p 7p also die hab ich in die graka eingesteckt

die graka hab ich dort reingesteckt wo meine alte war


----------



## Zukane (1. Januar 2011)

Was sollen sie machen? Wenn die Grafikkarte kaputt ist ist sie kaputt ;D

Alienware und Ähnliche kannst du eh vergessen.


----------



## Konov (1. Januar 2011)

Hört sich IMO nach einem Problem mit der Verkabelung an.
Dass du vllt irgendwas vergessen hast bei den Kabeln oder beim Mainboard. Hast du da zufällig Kabel rauszogen ohne es zu merken?

Schau beim Mainboard mal ob die CPU1 und CPU2 Stecker vom Netzteil drin sind.
Bei der Grafikkarte sollten es 2 mal 6pin Stecker sein - war jedenfalls bei meiner GTX460 Hawk so wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Vielleicht nochmal die komplette Fehlermeldung abfotografieren oder abschreiben und hier auflisten.

edit: genauere Infos zum PC wären nicht schlecht... welches Mainboard usw...


----------



## Cybrax90 (2. Januar 2011)

so hab jetzt echt alles nochmal kontrolliert 
sogar ram schnittstelle hab ich gewechselt kann ja sein das die defekt sind

und beim ein/ausbauen war ich echt immer vorsichtig hab sogar gummihandschuhe benuzt

und im handbuch von alienware steht nicht mal mein Betriebssystem drin nur so ne descriptions liste

EVGA nforce 680i SLi MB
2x 1GB ddr2 low latency
seagate 250GB sata 7200Rpm
avc pentium 4Dual core
alienware main board rgb rev 5.1

ka ob das euch helfen kann xD

ich glaub an der grafikkarte kann es ned liegen sonst könnt ich ja mein system nicht hochstarten
hab jetzt mit der alten nochmal versucht und jetzt die gleiche nachricht wie bei bei der neuen

http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/2313/picture100vv.jpg

ich weiss mann kann des nicht so gut erkennen habs mit der webcam gemacht 
und bei Memory Controll steht einfach am schluss noch NA

noch ne frage hätt ich noch kann es ein das meine festplatte kaputt ist?

naja das war mein grösster fehler en alienware pc zu kaufen -.- viel zu teuer und lüfter is damn laut


----------



## Konov (2. Januar 2011)

Ok was die Liste genau zu bedeuten hat kann ich nicht sagen.
Vielleicht so ne Art Listung der Schnittstellen... k.A.

Jedenfalls kenne ich das von meinem alten PC und da war alles in Ordnung, die Liste hat er am Anfang auch immer gemacht. Ich würde es jetzt also nicht generell als schlecht bezeichnen dass er beim Booten so ne Liste auf den Bildschirm packt.


Das Mainboard hat auf jedenfall die richtigen Steckplätze laut Google.
Unter der Liste steht doch BOOT FROM CD - hast du danach mal Enter gedrückt?

Kann er danach booten? Oder schaltet er sich aus? Passiert überhaupt nichts?

Wenn er nicht booten kann würde ich die Stecker zur Festplatte und zum CD/DVD Laufwerk checken.

edit: An der Graka wirds wohl kaum liegen, sonst hättest du ja nicht mal ein Signal.

edit2: Schonmal VOR erscheinen der Liste ins BIOS gegangen und geschaut ob die Grafikkarte erkannt wird und auch sonst alle Teile erkannt werden?


----------



## Cybrax90 (2. Januar 2011)

ja unten steh boot from cd aber egal was ich klicke geht einfach nicht weiter und es is alles richtig eingesteckt.

und plötzlich kam nach 10-15min ne windows fehlermeldung das software oder hardware beschädigt ist,
um das zu beheben soll ich ne windows cd benützen, okay hab das mal gemacht und nach 5min kam noch ne 
fehlermeldung irgendwas auf englisch hab ned alles verstanden ich glaub fast die festplatte is defekt oder mainboard

bios menü komm ich aber versteh echt nichts was drauf steht da es auf englisch is xD


----------



## Konov (2. Januar 2011)

Cybrax90 schrieb:


> ja unten steh boot from cd aber egal was ich klicke geht einfach nicht weiter und es is alles richtig eingesteckt.
> 
> und plötzlich kam nach 10-15min ne windows fehlermeldung das software oder hardware beschädigt ist,
> um das zu beheben soll ich ne windows cd benützen, okay hab das mal gemacht und nach 5min kam noch ne
> ...



Könnte wetten dass die Festplatte im Arsch ist. Wenn du nicht booten kannst... 

Da der Bootvorgang ja damit zusammenhängt, wäre es interessant herauszufinden obs mit einer anderen Platte geht. Wenn du eh einen neuen PC kaufen wolltest, kannste das ganze Teil natürlich wegschmeißen. Hast du denn noch Garantie von Alienware? Würde dann mal nachfragen ob man dir Teile ersetzt. Bei mir is früher mal ne ganze Festplatte abgeraucht und habe eine komplett neue kostenlos ersetzt bekommen.

Es könnte natürlich auch sein dass am Mainboard was kaputt ist, allerdings kann ich mir das weniger vorstellen, weil man ja ins BIOS reinkommt - oder nicht?
Da steht ja dann auch drin ob alle Teile erkannt wurden bzw. welche Teile nicht erkannt wurden (was dann heißen kann dass sie kaputt sind, z.B. Festplatte nicht erkannt = defekt)

Das BOOT FROM CD-Problem und dass dann nix passiert ist damals bei mir auch so gewesen - kurz bevor meine Platte abgeraucht ist.
Also fassen wir zusammen, es liegt wohl zu 80% an der Festplatte....


----------



## Cybrax90 (3. Januar 2011)

so hab nochmal mit der windows cd versucht
kam dann wieder ne fehlermeldung

windows has encountered a problem communicating with a device.

connected to your computer this error can be caused by unplugging a removable
storage device such as an external usb driver while the device is in use
or by faulty hardware such as a hard drive or cd rom drive that is failing.
make sure any removable storage is properly connected and then restart your computer

if you continue receive this error message contact the hardware manufacture

status: 0xc00000e9

info: an unexpected i/o error has occurred

muss mal alienware anrufen was da wirklich defekt is ne festplatte würd ich mir noch zulegen.


----------



## Palimbula (3. Januar 2011)

Entweder die Festplatte segnet das zeitlich oder das Board. Board wäre sehr unangenehm  Kannst du die Festplatte in einen anderen Rechner einbauen um diese mit Scandisk überprüfen zu können?


----------



## Konov (3. Januar 2011)

Cybrax90 schrieb:


> so hab nochmal mit der windows cd versucht
> kam dann wieder ne fehlermeldung
> 
> windows has encountered a problem communicating with a device.
> ...





Laut dieser Meldung liegt es an der Festplatte... hab ich ja gesagt, also würde ich nochmal alle Stecker überprüfen oder ggf. ne neue kaufen bzw. Garantie checken lassen ob du eine neue bekommst.


----------



## Cybrax90 (4. Januar 2011)

so heute hab ich endlich mal zeit und kann endlich mal alienware anrufen ^^
leider is meine garantie vor einem monat abgelaufen -.- des schon ärgerlich

aber was ich noch fragen wollte also wegen mainboard  wenn ich den pc starte hör ich ein piep ton also das heisst mein
mainboard is okay? 


mfg


----------



## Konov (4. Januar 2011)

Cybrax90 schrieb:


> so heute hab ich endlich mal zeit und kann endlich mal alienware anrufen ^^
> leider is meine garantie vor einem monat abgelaufen -.- des schon ärgerlich
> 
> aber was ich noch fragen wollte also wegen mainboard wenn ich den pc starte hör ich ein piep ton also das heisst mein
> ...



Also wenn es einmal piept kann das alles mögliche heißen, schau mal hier:

Warntöne Auflistung

Es kann also heißen dass alles ok ist, wenns ein langer Ton vom BIOS ist, es kann aber auch heißen dass _"DRAM/Wiederauffrischung funktioniert nicht."_ - was auch immer das heißen mag. ^^
Werde daraus nicht schlau, aber vllt was mit dem Arbeitsspeicher, kp.

Müsste sich mal einer der Experten hier im Forum zu äußern.


----------



## Cybrax90 (4. Januar 2011)

also bei mir is nur ein kurzer piep ton  wusste gar ned das soo viele warntöne gibt


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. Januar 2011)

diese "beep-codes" dienen zur fehlererkennung. So gibt es zB einen für "Ram konnte nicht angesteuert werden" oder "kein Grafikkarte / Chipsatz konnte gefunden werden". Sind je nach BIOS unterschiedlich. Also sind schon hilfreich.

Ich tippe übrigens auch auf die Festplatte oder die Verbindung Festplatte<>Mainboard.


----------



## marc26 (4. Januar 2011)

jap hört sich schwer nach festplatte an ... passiert ja imma iwas wenn garantie weg ist ^^  hast schon ne neue eingebaut? piepston kann viele ursachen haben. vll. ist dein ram speicher nicht richtig im slot ??


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. Januar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Es kann also heißen dass alles ok ist, wenns ein langer Ton vom BIOS ist, es kann aber auch heißen dass _"DRAM/Wiederauffrischung funktioniert _


_

im ram sind kondensatoren, die sich langsam entladen. damit das gespeicherte aber erhalten bleibt muss alle paar taktzyklen einmal frischer strom rein sonst vergisst der ram alles._


----------



## Cybrax90 (6. Januar 2011)

so erstmal danke für eure Hilfe meine festplatte ist echt putt  also kann ich meine Daten nicht mehr retten?
hab noch paar wichtige Dokumente drauf -.-

hab jetzt ne neue bestellt


----------



## Palimbula (6. Januar 2011)

Daten kann man in 95% der Fälle von einer Festplatte wiederherstellen. Ist nur eine Frage des Preises --> http://www.ontrack.de/

Je nachdem welchen Fehler/Defekt die Festplatte aufweist kann die "Gefrierschrankmethode" helfen. Die Anwendung erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr!


----------



## Cybrax90 (11. Januar 2011)

leider muss ich mich nochmal melden -.-

Hab jetzt die neue festplatte eingebaut

bei mir kommt des gleiche screenbild
aber jetzt bekomm ich ne neue fehlermeldung


PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
PXE-M0f: Exiting Nvidia boot agent

weiss ned was das heissen soll


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. Januar 2011)

http://forum.chip.de/cpu-board-speicher/media-test-failure-check-cable-833407.html

http://forum.chip.de/festplatten-laufwerke/pxe-e61-media-test-failure-check-cable-pxe-mof-exiting-pxe-rom-1422837.html

google ftw  ins bios gehen udn netzwerk boot abschalten


----------



## Kaldreth (11. Januar 2011)

Guck mal bootreienfolge im Bios an ob die Netzwerkkarte an erster Stelle steht! Hast du es mal mit dem Starten mit einer Windwos CD versucht!? Schließlich ist auf der neuen Festplatte noch kein Betriebssystem installiert oder?

Edith: ichbinnichtschuld hat die gleichen Seiten gefunden


----------



## Cybrax90 (11. Januar 2011)

@ ichbinnichtschuld ja boot über netzwerk hab ich ausgeschaltet

hmm also mit der cd geht es irgendwie auch nicht.
es steht windows loading files aber nach paar min kommt ne fehlermeldung

windows has encountered a problem communicating with a device.

connected to your computer this error can be caused by unplugging a removable
storage device such as an external usb driver while the device is in use
or by faulty hardware such as a hard drive or cd rom drive that is failing.
make sure any removable storage is properly connected and then restart your computer

if you continue receive this error message contact the hardware manufacture

status: 0xc00000e9

info: an unexpected i/o error has occurred


----------



## Kaldreth (11. Januar 2011)

Ja steht ja da er erkennt die Festplatte nicht!

Und du hast sicher eine neue Festplatte!?


----------



## Cybrax90 (11. Januar 2011)

ja sicher is das ne neue festplatte ^^

frage is was das für ne tabelle is

http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/7084/picture99z.jpg


memory Control NA
memory Control NA
memory Control NA
memory Control NA
smbus control Na

und wieso steht da NA für mich heisst das keine antwort oder nicht verfügbar
und bei den anderen steht immer so ne zahl z.b 10

ich fühl mich irgendwie verarscht von alienware support.
nicht mal die konnten mir richtig helfen als erstes hatte ich streifen aufm bildschirm da hiess es
ich soll ne neue graka kaufen, okay hab ich gemacht.
plötzlich kann ich nimmer booten tja ich soll ne neue festplatte kaufen -.- wieso kann ich des teil nicht einfach einschicken.


----------

